# HD box needs resetting each time i turn it on!



## hubie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an HD box, got it 2.5 years ago when i signed up. Has worked fine, but lately everytime I turn my TV and box on, it's just BLACK SCREEN.

When I try to change the channels, everything looks normal (i see the blue directv heading and the numbers i'm putting in), but nothing shows up (all black). No tv stations are recognized.

So then i unplug it, plug it back in, wait god knows how long for it to load up and restart. This happens at least 1/2 the time i turn on my directv.

Huge pain in the butt. Why is this happening? This cant possibly be happening to everyone.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

You might have a hardware problem, but it could be a power or connection problem. I can tell you that its not normal and doesn't happen to me on either of my HR22's. I don't have an HD receiver, but instead of unplugging it, have you tried just doing a restart from the "System Setup" menu? It won't be as hard on your receiver as unplugging it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Instead of unplugging and rebooting the DVR try unplugging your HDMI cable and plugging it back in. See if that works.


----------



## hubie (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont have DVR.

will doing the reset from the remote still take forever (many minutes) to fully load up again?

my annoyance isnt that i have to turn it on and off manually like this. it's that i have to wait 10 minutes for the system to reset. so i'm standing there for an idiot until it does...

any way to get DirecTV to give me money off as compensation for this annoyance?


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

hubie said:


> I have an HD box, got it 2.5 years ago when i signed up. Has worked fine, but lately everytime I turn my TV and box on, it's just BLACK SCREEN.
> 
> When I try to change the channels, everything looks normal (i see the blue directv heading and the numbers i'm putting in), but nothing shows up (all black). No tv stations are recognized.
> 
> ...


What model???


----------



## hubie (Apr 11, 2007)

model H20 
mfr# 100

(I've also got a converter B module. not sure if that has anything to do with anything but i just remembered the guy charged me $50 and said i needed it to install for HD in my building...)


----------



## rmullin (Sep 6, 2007)

I had the same model and the same problem. D had to replace the box - they sent me a new one.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

hubie said:


> model H20
> mfr# 100
> 
> (I've also got a converter B module. not sure if that has anything to do with anything but i just remembered the guy charged me $50 and said i needed it to install for HD in my building...)


I hate to tell you this, but I beleive the B-Band converters are included with the install. I'm on a SWM setup, so I don't have them, but those that do can confirm this.

If you are using an HDMI cable, you might try the suggestion about unplugging it, before you call D* to swap it. Also, if it ends up being a hardware issue, you can always ask for a credit or a free movie channel for a couple months.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

hubie said:


> any way to get DirecTV to give me money off as compensation for this annoyance?


If it's an equipment problem, get it taken care of - that should take care of the annoyance. If it's a problem with your system configuration, see if you can get that resolved.

I would not expect any compensation for annoyance. A lot of us have issues from time to time. We fix the issue and move on.

You mention something about getting HD "in my building". Is this a straight from dish to receiver system of your own, or is it an MDU or similar account?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hubie said:


> I have an HD box, got it 2.5 years ago when i signed up. Has worked fine, but lately everytime I turn my TV and box on, it's just BLACK SCREEN.
> 
> When I try to change the channels, everything looks normal (i see the blue directv heading and the numbers i'm putting in), but nothing shows up (all black). No tv stations are recognized.
> 
> ...


Try never turning the Directv Box off, and see if the same thing continues to happen when you turn your tv on.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the same problem with an H21-200, but I've had the problem since the day I bought it from Best Buy over 1 year ago. At first I figured I'd give it some time in case it was a software bug that would be fixed with a new update. Once I realized it was probably a hardware problem I didn't want to mess with customer support, possible tech visit, extension of commitment, etc.

I finally decided I don't need DirecTV on my SDTV in the bedroom, so I ordered an HDTV tuner to just watch my locals. Once it arrives from Amazon.com I'm going to have the H21-200 dropped from my account and save $5.00 each month.


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

hubie said:


> model H20
> mfr# 100
> 
> (I've also got a converter B module. not sure if that has anything to do with anything but i just remembered the guy charged me $50 and said i needed it to install for HD in my building...)


Same model as my "H20 dies a slow death" thread. I think I recall someone mentioning that they run hot...not a good thing for sensitive electronics.
It will eventually stop outputing video altogether. Leave it on AMAP and let it die, then call Directv. They will send a free replacement (shipping is on you).

I never got charged for my BBC (converter) since it was a required piece of equipment to receive the HD channels on that receiver. You need to call them and raise H***. They also will not send a new BBC when you get your new one. The directions will not mention that it is still needed. It is. Reuse your old one.

Good luck!


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

hubie said:


> model H20
> mfr# 100
> 
> (I've also got a converter B module. not sure if that has anything to do with anything but i just remembered the guy charged me $50 and said i needed it to install for HD in my building...)


I have a similar problem, except my guide doesn't work and the only channel it will select is 0-0.

Since it's a bedroom receiver that rarely gets used, I just put up with it. It hasn't acted up lately though, so I thought a software fix might have corrected it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tom Servo said:


> I have a similar problem, except my guide doesn't work and the only channel it will select is 0-0.
> 
> Since it's a bedroom receiver that rarely gets used, I just put up with it. It hasn't acted up lately though, so I thought a software fix might have corrected it.


This problem is usually caused by not receiving signals from the 119º satellite. Check your signal readings on that satellite and post back your results here.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> This problem is usually caused by not receiving signals from the 119º satellite. Check your signal readings on that satellite and post back your results here.


On 119°, most transponders are in the 94-100 range, except #25 (57) and #23 (0).


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

Tom Servo said:


> On 119°, most transponders are in the 94-100 range, except #25 (57) and #23 (0).


Is it your only box? I'm guessing no, since it is in your BR. Signal strength on your BR box is moot if another box is getting normal indications in your BR using the same cable. I did that and discovered it was the box, which eventually crapped out completely a few weeks later.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

NaperDan said:


> Is it your only box? I'm guessing no, since it is in your BR. Signal strength on your BR box is moot if another box is getting normal indications in your BR using the same cable. I did that and discovered it was the box, which eventually crapped out completely a few weeks later.


It's not my only box. All the boxes in the house actually report very similar numbers. There's one in the living room, and two more bedroom units.


----------



## hubie (Apr 11, 2007)

I called DTV and they said "try it in another room off another cable wire or set up an appt with a technicial for $50".

Now what?


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

Pull your card out and tell me if it is a nice crispy brown color, that was a sure sign that my H20 was broken. I was busy so I didn't have time to haggle with the pain in the you know what DTV telephone girl. I wish the DTV jaglegs understood that customer service is never a bad thing. Sure long term contracts that you renew everytime your receiver breaks, which is ever 2 years, is a good business model, but wouldn't not building a receiver that almost starts on fire be just as viable.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

hubie said:


> I called DTV and they said "try it in another room off another cable wire or set up an appt with a technicial for $50".
> 
> Now what?


Do as they ask to prove that cable run is not the issue, then follow the advice above to be sure it is not a HDMI handshake issue or something to do with your other equipment. Then call them back to get a replacement. If they come out and find the box is not the trouble they will charge you. 
I do not believe you will be charged if it is their equipment that is the trouble.
Someone stop me if I am wrong here.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a similar problem, my H20-100 had to be reboot every time I powered it on. A replacement was sent and I had the same problem.

A new dish was installed yesterday, the installer said a LNB was failing plus the center LNB had some LOS issues and was interferring with the other LNB's somehow. Said unless we wanted the Spanish channels we really didn't need the one LNB so he removed it completely from the new dish.

Everything seems OK so far.


----------

